# Pics of my girl - tri-colour Rough' xx



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Thought I ought to post some pics of my girl...... 

She's now 8 1/2 years old. We adopted her just over a year ago and couldn't have wished for a better 'first dog'. We love her to bits, quite frankly!!

Please meet Whisper!























































Not always the dignified lady! 










Typical pose at home....


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

What a beautiful girl you have 

We have 2 roughs just now. The family's 5th, our 2nd and third. We wouldn't have any other breed [well hubby won't anyway!:001_tt2: ].


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lovely pics . the sofa one looks familar to a pic i have lol


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks both! She is a lovely character - very vocal! She 'croons' when we stroke her and makes all kinds of noises lol. She 'talks' back to you all the time! 

She's rather scared at the moment though due to the fireworks, bless her. xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm lucky mine don't mind them, just as well as last night sounded like ww3 here


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Looks like Whisper is happy with her new home


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

She has a beautiful smile. What a pretty girl


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you both! She has quite a fan club in her home town and gets regular compliments, bless her xx 

Oh - and Ckins - I used to have some degus! Great little characters! I used to love the way they 'swore' at each other lol!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh what a lovely girl she is!! I think i have seen you elsewhere. 
Her coat looks so lovely and thick!!

I have alfie, blue merle rough and grew up with them all my life.

Dexter, that pose on the sofa is just standard isn't it!!!

Alfie is also vocal and 'sings' all the time and make excited noises!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

:laugh: - I'm glad that she's not the only sofa-hogging Rough lol!! 

She thinks the sofa (3 seater!) should be for just me and her - and objects to her 'dad' sharing it with us! 

She is very vocal too - you can sometimes have virtual conversations with her. Alfie sounds like a lovely character xx :001_wub:


----------



## millymolly3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Great to see the photos of Whisper!

I am trying to keep my Rough Collie pup off the sofa but fighting a losing battle I think!

(I will down load photos soon, she is looking a bit like a sheltie at the moment and ears pricking so not her best!)


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes you may well have a battle on your hands with the sofa lol! We said Whisper wouldn't ever be allowed on the sofa, would sleep in the kitchen etc.... we didn't even last for one whole day!  (She sleeps in our bedroom!) 

She's currently snuggled up at one end of the sofa right now with us xx 

Look forward to seeing pics of your pup!! Would have loved to see pics of Whisper as a puppy - I bet puppy Roughs' are rather cute!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh how did i miss your baby, mind you i have been offline this week.
you might live near me han. where did you get whisper from?
i hope one day to get my next rough not sure when though. havent had a rough in nearly 17 years, and oh how i miss them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> oh how did i miss your baby, mind you i have been offline this week.
> you might live near me han. where did you get whisper from?
> i hope one day to get my next rough not sure when though. havent had a rough in nearly 17 years, and oh how i miss them


did you get her from a rescue?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello Jenny! Aww thank you for the compliments! Madam is snuggled up between me and my beloved on the sofa lol. She keeps pawing me for some fuss! xx  xx

Yes she was from BARK rescue - close to Retford - just the other side of Clumber Park. They take in strays from pounds which is where Whisper is from. She was microchipped though so they were able to find some information out about her and she was sadly knocked about in the last home she was in.

I live not far from Chesterfield but I lived in Wirksworth for a couple of years at one point! I loved it there. Lovely, lovely village! We did some walking round there just the other week - parked at the National Stone Centre and walked into Wirksworth. Husband was very impressed with the village lol. The last place I lived in Wirksworth was a flat above the Indian Takeaway close to the Church. I *swear* the Church clock used to strike thirteen!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi hanlou
cant believe that you found a rough in a rescue, they are hard to find in rough collie rescue.
how anyone can do this to such a lovely breed i dont know, but now she has found her forever home, bless her
i have got in touch with a breeder at codnor park, but cant get a rough as yet because i have two (two of 11) cats on medication for the rest of their lives and i dont want to stress them.
i am a foreigner in these parts as i come from essex, but have lived in wirksworth for over five years now and love it, such lovely dog walking country around here. yes i know the indian takeaway, not too far from me.
perhaps you could bring your baby up for a walk again sometime, would love to see her.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> hi hanlou
> cant believe that you found a rough in a rescue, they are hard to find in rough collie rescue.
> how anyone can do this to such a lovely breed i dont know, but now she has found her forever home, bless her
> i have got in touch with a breeder at codnor park, but cant get a rough as yet because i have two (two of 11) cats on medication for the rest of their lives and i dont want to stress them.
> ...


Ah yay, you are thinking of getting a rough!!

Alfie is from codnor park can you believe it!!!! I wonder if it is the same person as I believe there are 2 breeders there!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Looks like you have some stunning cats! xx

Will let you know if we go that way again soon! Tbh we weren't really bothered about what breed we got when we started looking and I hadn't looked into Rough's at all - it was just important that whatever dog we got was ok with our two rabbits as they free range on the yard. We saw her and the description of her was 'an easy going dog that needs a quiet home' - we went to see her and we fell for her straight away. Her last owner also clipped her fur really short!

This was what she looked like when she first went into rescue:










Her fur's grown rather a lot since then!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Poor girl....why on earth had they done that to her coat  .So glad that she's found the right place in your home.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

My word were they shaving her coat?!!!

What a testament to your care and attention to her, you have turned her around. Bless her heart.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

hi hanlou
just looked up BARKS and went into one of the pounds in yorkshire, couldnt believe my eyes how these pounds are run, if you can call it that, how awful and the pictures that had been taken
did you baby come from there?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah yay, you are thinking of getting a rough!!
> 
> Alfie is from codnor park can you believe it!!!! I wonder if it is the same person as I believe there are 2 breeders there!


well she does breed all colours but merles are her favourite and she has assured me that her roughs are used to cats. i think she is a judge. whats her prefix sorry affix


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Ah yay, you are thinking of getting a rough!!
> 
> Alfie is from codnor park can you believe it!!!! I wonder if it is the same person as I believe there are 2 breeders there!





Hanlou said:


> Looks like you have some stunning cats! xx
> 
> Will let you know if we go that way again soon! Tbh we weren't really bothered about what breed we got when we started looking and I hadn't looked into Rough's at all - it was just important that whatever dog we got was ok with our two rabbits as they free range on the yard. We saw her and the description of her was 'an easy going dog that needs a quiet home' - we went to see her and we fell for her straight away. Her last owner also clipped her fur really short!
> 
> ...


thank you for that i have 4 ragdolls and 5 norwegian forest cats. must have a thing about long nose long haired animals.
i would so like to do to these people what they do to these poor dogs and more how do they get away with it?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> well she does breed all colours but merles are her favourite and she has assured me that her roughs are used to cats. i think she is a judge. whats her prefix sorry affix


Yes that sounds right. Blue her favourite and she also has cats too.

Alfie is a jopium. Is that who it is?


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Awwww I'm getting all choked up at the lovely comments! Thank you! We're the lucky ones though - she's such a sweet girl and is very easy-going. Apart from her fussiness with food there isn't really anything I'd change about her.

Mind you; hubby is currently sat on the floor to give her more space on the sofa!! She so isn't spoilt....... Singing:

She is from here:

Home - Barkonline.co.uk

- I think they are struggling for help with the running of things at the moment though so the dogs on there probably aren't up-to-date.

I regularly have a good look at the website of a Rough Collie breeder in Newark lol. They have some beautiful dogs! :001_wub: xx

We are on the waiting list for a Papillon for next September though - Whisper gets on fine with small dogs but is a bit nervous of bigger dogs.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Yes that sounds right. Blue her favourite and she also has cats too.
> 
> Alfie is a jopium. Is that who it is?


yes thats it, very nice lady, was asking when i am ready for a rough if i would be interested in one of her young adult dogs, just wish i could have one now.
the other breeder at codnor park i had trouble getting into her site.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Hanlou said:


> Awwww I'm getting all choked up at the lovely comments! Thank you! We're the lucky ones though - she's such a sweet girl and is very easy-going. Apart from her fussiness with food there isn't really anything I'd change about her.
> 
> Mind you; hubby is currently sat on the floor to give her more space on the sofa!! She so isn't spoilt....... Singing:
> 
> ...


i had a very sweet rough blue merle bitch callled lace that i rehomed from someone who just used her for breeding. she was one of these dogs that was so grateful for having a loving home


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> yes thats it, very nice lady, was asking when i am ready for a rough if i would be interested in one of her young adult dogs, just wish i could have one now.
> the other breeder at codnor park i had trouble getting into her site.


Haha small world!!

If you go to see her its alfies dad on her front door!!

When I picked up alfie she had 2 older pups/dogs teddy and tj who she ran on and was looking for a home for tj. I must say he was lovely and a beautiful gold sable. He had the same personality as alfie, cheeky!!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

the breeder doesnt live that far from me and my friend suggested a little while ago did i want to go and see her, but that is too much temptation, i wouldnt want to come home at least not without a rough.when i phoned up i could hear the roughs in the background, that bark is music to my ears. oh emmaviolet i know she was saying that she had a litter due at the end of the month that would be ready to go in january. i will have to look to see if i can get a bus over there lol. she said she has 11 roughs and they all get the run of the house.
by the way what is the name of alfie's father?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> the breeder doesnt live that far from me and my friend suggested a little while ago did i want to go and see her, but that is too much temptation, i wouldnt want to come home at least not without a rough.when i phoned up i could hear the roughs in the background, that bark is music to my ears. oh emmaviolet i know she was saying that she had a litter due at the end of the month that would be ready to go in january. i will have to look to see if i can get a bus over there lol. she said she has 11 roughs and they all get the run of the house.
> by the way what is the name of alfie's father?


Aww, do you know what colours the new litter will be?

Yes all of them live in the house and when I picked alfie up they were jumping up into the the chairs etc.

Does that mean you may be getting one in the new year then?

Alfies father is Jopium cool touch or Levi is his pet name.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> Aww, do you know what colours the new litter will be?
> 
> Yes all of them live in the house and when I picked alfie up they were jumping up into the the chairs etc.
> 
> ...


ah i recognise that name. wish she had a website, but i can look his name up on google.
not sure about in the new year. you see one of my cats has just been diagnosed with ckd and what with having to segregate different cats for different reasons, it could be hard. i have got to see if this settles first.
the litter should be merles


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

I've always admire people who adopted dogs regardless of their age  She looks very healthy for a 8 1/2 yr old dog. God Bless...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> ah i recognise that name. wish she had a website, but i can look his name up on google.
> not sure about in the new year. you see one of my cats has just been diagnosed with ckd and what with having to segregate different cats for different reasons, it could be hard. i have got to see if this settles first.
> the litter should be merles


Aw i hope your cat gets better soon.

Alfie is very like levi in many ways. His dad loves his belly rubbed and alfie moans and begs for his to be all day too!!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if i recall glen and of course lace loved theirs to be kissed lol


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

magicmike said:


> I've always admire people who adopted dogs regardless of their age  She looks very healthy for a 8 1/2 yr old dog. God Bless...


Thank you!!  xx

Well, once we'd met her we couldn't resist her. We took her out with one of the staff from the rescue (well, one of the volunteers) for her walk and the lady then left us to it with her so we could get to know her a little. She was fretting a little and I had the lead as she was terrified of men at this point. Well; John decided we should run with her - so we did - just for a short way. And on that run her sad eyes lit up and we saw a real 'sparkle' in them that showed us just what she could be. And we were right! She still loves to run with us lol! 

Oh Whisper loves her belly-rubs!! She has a particular 'look' and noise for asking for them lol. I like to kiss her furry little snout lol.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i tell you han now you have a rough you wont look back, they are very addictive


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I love Whisper! I remember when you first got her through posts on RU forum!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

give whisper a big hug from me


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

i love whisper  good to see pictures of her on here. she is gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------

